# Gilfa and Cheese



## cnsper (Sep 20, 2012)

Now I can say, I have searched high and low for this and have not found any but this is a dish that my grandmother used to make.

Ingredients- Corn Meal, Butter, Cheese

I don't measure anything any more so I will try and get it close.

I use a small stock pot to make this. As did my grandmother.

12 cups water
1.5 lb cornmeal
2 sticks butter 
2 lbs shredded cheese (I like sharp cheddar) 

Boil the water and then add the corn meal.When it is all done the cornmeal should stand up when you take it out of the pot by tipping it upside down over a plate.

When the corn meal is done you scrape around the edge of the pot with a knife and then turn the pot upside down over a plate. The cornmeal should be a solid block the shape of the pot it came out of.

Now the fun part starts....

My grandmother used thread but I use fishing line and cut the cornmeal into 2" layers. (I only cut one at a time) Put the first layer back in the pot. Then add some butter and cheese on top of that layer of cornmeal. (Told you I don't measure) Now it is time for another layer of cornmeal followed by butter and cheese. Continue this until you are out of cornmeal and then add cheese to the top.

Now place the entire pot into the oven and bake until cheese is melted. It does not take long at all.

Now eat up and enjoy.

Now my grandmother would also just make the cornmeal and serve that up when she made a stew or more commonly when she made rabbit with her sour gravy.

Yeah maybe it will clog some arteries but you will die full and with a smile.


----------



## CrackbottomLouis (May 20, 2012)

In Zimbabwe we used a course ground cornmeal to make sudza and gravy. Made the cornmeal the same way and served with a tomato gravy. Like a mix between a marinara and a mild salsa. It was awesome. Works as well with a meat gravy. Gonna try that with the rabbit dish. Great idea.


----------



## mdprepper (Jan 22, 2010)

My family from Romania calls that Mamaliga. 
Breakfast: Eat it when warm and soft like a porridge, sliced and fried with syrup, sliced and warmed then pour some milk over the top with a sprinkle of sugar. 
Lunch and Supper: Add the cheese, maybe some herbs and it is a wonderful side dish.

Great, now I am hungry! I guess I know what I will be making tomorrow.


----------



## cnsper (Sep 20, 2012)

Funny you say that because my grandmother was from the Hungarian / Romanian border area. She was actually in Hungary.


----------

